
A USC lab has been keeping tabs on internet connectivity - kiyanwang
http://uk.pcmag.com/news/92673/this-is-what-it-takes-to-measure-the-internet
======
jlgaddis
Kinda sounds similar to the RIPE Atlas [0], which anyone can use or even
participate [1] in.

[0]: [https://atlas.ripe.net/about/](https://atlas.ripe.net/about/)

[1]: [https://atlas.ripe.net/landing/get-
involved/](https://atlas.ripe.net/landing/get-involved/)

------
tlrobinson
I wonder if they do simple pings, or traceroutes, which would be even more
interesting.

Not sure if you could "memoize" parallel traceroutes since you start with a
TTL of 1 and expand outward rather than vice-versa.

